# Urgent special home needed: older bunny pair, one with cancer



## snaisby (Apr 2, 2010)

Physical Description: Otto is a neutered male black crossbreed, approx 7 years (found as stray). Bluebell is a neutered female gray nethie, 7.5 years old.

Temperament: both value bunny company more than human, but happy to be handled and will come up for treats and noserubs through the run. Have always been outdoor bunnies.

Vaccination Status: both fully vaccinated

Health: Otto has health issues as below. Bluebell has always been well, though due to her squished face she has always snored (it's kind of cute actually!) and she can get a bit grunty when stressed - checked out by the vet and all upper airway structural issues.

Reason for rehoming: long story short; after waiting for months to find out if I was getting a job abroad, I have just been offered a position in New Zealand. Unfortunately they want me to start in about 3 weeks and I'll be out there for a year. This means I need to rehome my much loved bunny pair.

These two need an experienced or sanctuary home, due to their age and the fact the Otto has a malignant tumour which has already been removed once and recurred. At present he is well in himself but this could obviously change soon and he needs a home where someone can recognise when his quality of life is not good enough, and find other bunny company for Bluebell when the time comes. If I cannot find a suitable place for him I may have to consider having him PTS before I leave, as I will not risk him suffering.

Location: Newcastle-Upon-Tyne but willing to consider anywhere for the right home.

I'm desperate to find these guys a good home, they are lovely bunnies. i've had them over 6 years and wouldn't be considering rehoming if I had any other options. Please contact me for any details at all. Thanks, Sarah


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi

I don't know if this will be of any help as we are all the way in Old Coulsdon, Surrey, but Furry Friends would be able to offer a sanctuary space for both of your rabbits. It is just the distance that is the issue. Perhaps you could email me and we could try and work something out? [email protected]


----------



## snaisby (Apr 2, 2010)

Thank you very much for the offer Anna, sadly I lost Otto this week as he deteriorated rapidly  but Bluebell has been offered a home at Tuckerbunnies which is local to me. I appreciate the offer though x


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear this. Tuckerbunnies is great though, Bluebell will be in good hands.


----------

